# MJ



## Chucky (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi, I can not ejaculate very quickly during intercourse. Help!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Quit masterbating to porn ?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

chillymorn69 said:


> Quit masterbating to porn ?


Damn good answer. No sarcasm intended.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Delayed ejaculation is a fairly common problem in men. It gets less press than PE but it happens a lot. It can be porn and masturbation but that isn't the only cause.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Chucky said:


> Hi, I can not ejaculate very quickly during intercourse. Help!


*What is your age?*


----------



## Pantone429c (Feb 8, 2018)

From a womans standpoint I’d think a delayed ejaculation would be preferred to a man who is up and down and done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

The devil is in the details.

It is not a matter of continuous friction until ejaculation, even if that takes 30 or 50 minutes. Usually when this is brought up as an issue it is because the man looses his erection before ejaculation. This might be less time than envisioned, such as 10 or 20 minutes, or even less. People who post seem to be reluctant to be specific, so we don't know. Sex is an embarrassing subject to nearly everyone.

The subsidence of erection without ejaculation can be quite frustrating to partners.


----------



## Steve2.0 (Dec 11, 2017)

There are people who have sex and dont ejaculate... Taoists and tantric sex is along those lines.

They believe the loss of ejaculate is a drain on the man and he should try to keep it within him as long as possible. I cant disagree as my 'drive' dwindles after ejaculation.

Try reading some tantric sex books - getting in touch with your own pleasure and control - A good book is Enlightened sex manual by David Deida. 



Although quitting masturbation/porn would be step number 1... Also, if you are unable to be excited by your partner for a lack of physical attraction im not sure what to tell you.....


----------

